# Heater blower only works on high...bad switch?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

My heat only works when turned on High and only through the defrost. I had to install a heater core over the summer and am now just realizing this issue since we're now using the heat. Possible something isn't connected properly or an issue with the switch controls? 

Jason


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

Check the fan motor resistor if the fan only runs in high. It is mounted in the airflow in a ventilation duct and effects all the speeds except high. If it is not the fan at all, your damper doors in the ventillation system ducts are not actuating to direct the air to the proper places. John


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr200 said:


> Check the fan motor resistor if the fan only runs in high. It is mounted in the airflow in a ventilation duct and effects all the speeds except high. If it is not the fan at all, your damper doors in the ventillation system ducts are not actuating to direct the air to the proper places. John


Where is the resistor located or what does it look like? Isn't there a cable for the ventillation ducts?

Jason


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's located near the blower motor behind the glove box. if you can get access to an FSM, you should be able to find out how to remove the glove box, then work your way to the blower motor resistor. I'll see if i can get some pics to better illustrate what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> Where is the resistor located or what does it look like? Isn't there a cable for the ventilation ducts?
> 
> Jason


Resistor is held in place by 1 phillips head screw

















Check that the knob moves the cable and not just the jacket. Listen for door actuation









John


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

azkicker0027 said:


> it's located near the blower motor behind the glove box. if you can get access to an FSM, you should be able to find out how to remove the glove box, then work your way to the blower motor resistor. I'll see if i can get some pics to better illustrate what I'm talking about.


Glove box? I can do that with my eyes closed, no manual needed. I've replaced the heater core but I'm not sure if it did this before of after replacement. I guess it's possible I bumped something. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr200 said:


> Resistor is held in place by 1 phillips head screw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get a new cable?


----------



## mona98gxe (Apr 24, 2007)

*I had the same Problem*

Hi! I had the same problem. It was the Blower resister. Very easy to replace. I did it myself and am a girl. LOL!!!


----------



## Chris's 04 Titan (Jul 11, 2010)

*Resistor*

I had a little trouble finding my resistor by looking at the pictures above only because mine is a little different, for those of you looking for it by these pics and can't seem to find it, its the big white plug in behind the blower close to the fire wall with two 6-7mm screw heads holding it in. Best to remove the plug first as it is a little hard to remove resistor with the plug out. If you need pics of this let me know and i'll post some. Its a very easy job, to do complete job should only take you 15-20 mins. Also, the one in the pic above is white, mine was black and a little bigger, my father has the same truck so i had the option to try it first before i purchased my own.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris's 04 Titan said:


> I had a little trouble finding my resistor by looking at the pictures above only because mine is a little different


Hi Chris, Are you comparing a 04 Titan fan resistor location to a 95-99 sentra/200sx? Glad you fixed it!

John


----------



## Chris's 04 Titan (Jul 11, 2010)

I was comparing mine to the pics above not sure what model i was looking at there but it was a great help to me for finding my own, thanks for the pics.


----------



## leonthebum (Sep 21, 2010)

*Do I need to disconnect the battery first?*

I'm excited to try what seems like a cheap and easy fix, however as a complete car repair novice, I'm wondering:

- Do I need to first disconnect the battery cables before replacing the blower motor resistor? I want to make sure I don't zap myself!

Thanks,
David


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

leonthebum said:


> Do I need to first disconnect the battery cables before replacing the blower motor resistor? I want to make sure I don't zap myself!
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Disconnecting the battery is usually a good idea before performing electrical work. For the fan circuit, it is not energized when the ignition switch is off. You should be ok if you leave the ignition switch in the off position.

John


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow - thanks so much for this thread folks. My ac/heater fan on my 97 200SX/SE has been like this for 3-4 years and just learned to live with it this way (doesn't suffer from issues regarding blow location - works in any from defrost to full floor or all vent, just only on high blower setting). Suppose I was just lazy, but nice to know the fix is potentially so simple.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

HI, back again after a while. I've tried to search threads for this issue but I keep getting blower switches that worked only on #4. 
My works on 2, 3 and 4. #1 I just lost yesterday. I had the car parked for 3 1/2 weeks during my vacation and I know that #1 worked when I got back.
Is this a resistor problem too? Or maybe I just need to clean the switches?

TY


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I would first pull that resistor below the glove box and inspect it. It's easy enough to do.
If you've got 'water issues' in that area, it can easily get on there and corrode the tracks on that little circuit board.
Past that, might be just as simple as the connector on the back of the switch kinda 'falling off' and might just need to be pushed back on.
If you keep blowing up switches and/or resistor boards, might have an actual problem with the blower motor drawing too much juice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, 2007 Nissan Sentra. Blower only works on high. I replaced the resistor, but it burned out in three weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## electron (Aug 3, 2014)

*Possibly bad motor bearings...*



Bobm said:


> Hi, 2007 Nissan Sentra. Blower only works on high. I replaced the resistor, but it burned out in three weeks. Any suggestions?


On the 2007 sentra, (and the rest of that series), there seems to be a pre-mature failure of fan motor bearings. If you have heard the motor make sounds, at some speeds, and at various ambient temperatures, this is likely what may be the cause of your problem.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure why only the X trail forum seems to provide a fix by replacing two worn bushings at either end of the motor spindles with sealed bearings, but I suspect its the exact same problem that affects other Nissan models as well. To anyone experiencing blower motor problems have a look at the relevant threads in the X trail forum here.


----------



## Fanless (Jul 14, 2015)

*2004 Titan Heater fan only works on high*

I gather the blower resistor is the culprit. Some replies say it is located behind the glove compartment and on picture seems to show it behind the three control switches. How do I remove the switch unit to access the area behind the switches?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! Too many people are getting lost these days. 
Nissan Sentra 1995-1999 B14 body, a/c heat blower motor resistor is under/behind the dash. 
Have no idea about Titans.


----------



## Fanless (Jul 14, 2015)

Still wondering how to remove the switch unit to gain access to the back of it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Fanless said:


> Still wondering how to remove the switch unit to gain access to the back of it.


Still wondering why you're posting in the B14 section when YOU are discussing a Titan...


----------



## Fanless (Jul 14, 2015)

My mistake. Now that we're past that, do you have the answer to my question?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Unless someone here owns a Titan. The answer is no.
Google "Toyota Thundra Forum" they might know


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Fanless said:


> My mistake. Now that we're past that, do you have the answer to my question?


No.

Nissan B14 does not equal a Titan.


----------

